# Members Profiles ICE Breakers



## ericp

Ok....

How about we all post here, the lurkers as well...

I'll start the ball rolling...

Eric


----------



## Guest

Good idea Eric! I'm James, i live in Leicester. I like watches, cars, beer and TV dinners.

Not too much beer though (as this guy found out!)


----------



## Andy

Hi Andy. Live in SE London. Married no kids.

40 years old, love all thing horological and especially old Japanese stuff. Also love motorbikes.

Seeking a more lucrative occupation than the one currently in. Music.

All donationds greatfully recieved.


----------



## Foggy

The name's Foggy to my friends, real name Ian (you can call me either







)

34 year old self-confessed watch addict, live in the South East of the UK, with partner Julie, for the last 5 years. No sprogs, so still able to afford the odd watch. Also enjoy music (CD's, but still favour the sound of vinyl), and the odd pint of Guinness. I could go on, but that's enough about me...... 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy

You all know who I am.


----------



## Griff

No we dont............where's your bloody pic!!!!!

And where the bloody 'ell is yours Eric!!!!!!?


----------



## pg tips

You're bloody right there Griff some people never post pictures of themselves!

I'm Paul, just turned 38 and I'm a 3 from 2 dad.

Michael 16, Eleanor nearly 15 and Caitlin 4.










I've been with the new mrs tips nearly 10 years (divorced from the old 8







) and as you can see recently got married again.

I'm totally new to proper watches. After spending nearly a grand on a ring for mrs tips she decided to treat me and asked if I would like a new watch. The poljot hour had just been on QVC and I decided to do some research. I must admit I thought nearly all modern watches had batteries so to find Eddie's and Roy's sites was a real eye opener. I can now say I'm hooked.

btw ended up getting a NOS Hamilton with a 7750 movt. (which you can just see peeping out in the picture). I have amassed (if that's the right word) about a dozen or so cheapies since then to start the collection going but my next major piece will be Roy's RLT watch.

Only a couple of dislikes really Bling Bling watches and roman numerals, other than that have an open mind. So far the best vfm watch I have must be my vostock diver which I got off ebay for Â£13.

Other than watches I like playing golf (no bloody good though) the guitar ( even worse) and Guinness (getting to be a pro at that!).


----------



## Andy

Paul you have far to much hair for a Man approaching 40


----------



## DAVID

Hi, David.

Live in sunny Nottingham, 47, computer software specialist, married 12 years (seems much longer) ,2 sprogs age 10 + 8.

Been collecting for some years, fond of Seiko's Sicura's, and anything big loud + 70's.

Likes:

Ramones, Clash, Led Zep, Rockabilly, Scimiter GTE, Santa Pod, Spain, Jack Daniels, Jenny Agutter, Prawn cocktail flavour crisps, Blade Runner,Renault Clio V6, Vivian Stanshall, Melanie Sykes, Gran Turismo 2, split window Corvette, Crunchies.

Dislikes:

Big Brother, Terry Wogan, mopeds/scooters and the prats who "drive" them, parsnips, poncy car adverts ,paying VAT, any type of music with the word"Jazz" in it, accountants, VW beetles (old or new), David Dickinson, trousers that are too short, junk mail, answering machines, and the old bag who lets her poodle crap outside our house most days .

Can't find a pic , but this still raises a smile:


----------



## pg tips

sorry Andy it's a genetic thing from my maternal side (dad's loosing it pretty quick now).

It's not a good thing in this heat believe me. Going to get a number 2 tomorrow!









Mind you it'll be just as thick in a months time. Sorry but I can't help it, blame my mum!


----------



## Griff

Allan Griffiths, single..............(looking for new lady friend)

Known as Griff...........doesn't take a genius to derive why!

Qualified Chemist.........now doing mainly accounts at the University of Manchester Chemistry Dept., but been around also. Keen Clay pigeon shooter.

Other Hobbies/activities: Karate, Birds...RSPB, guns, touring/travel

Age..............sod off............around the 50 mark!!!


----------



## ericp

Name Ericp

Gender:- Variable.

Age Classified

Occupation Test pilot for Pretty Polly and Aristoc

Main Interests:- Women, and their clothes (in that order)

Other Interests:- Watches, Flying (PPL), Riding my Harley D. Formula 1, Wine, Cheese, Chess

Favourite Country:- Italy

Favourite Wine :- Amarone

Favourite Watch :- Breitling

Favourite Opera:- Any Mozart

Favourite Designer :- Manolo B.

Best Friends:- My wife and 2 kids.

Favourite Car :- Ferrari 308 Gt4

Regards.

Eric


----------



## Garry

Hi,

Approaching 42, come from the South East.

Occupation ( Hmmmmmmm ).....Refrigeration and air conditioning installations, carpentry, electrical, plumbing, kitchen fitting, part time technical consultant for Kapso UK Ltd refrigeration importers.....and that's just the tip of the iceberg....









Interests - Watches, motorbikes, guitars, music, shooting, aircraft / flying, big tits, booze and fags.......









G.


----------



## 036

I'm Simon, from Co Down, NI, 37. Now a nurse in cardiac areas, did other things in former years (failed vet student! not a great academic).

Music: (newish): Death in Vegas

(older): Little Feat

2 examples off the top of my head.

Relative novice to watches. Current favourites: Seiko issued quartz chrono, Heuer Carrera, Kraiko chrono. I think I might be developing a taste for 70s watches, it's supposedly the decade that taste forgot but it is amazing how good some of these designs look now.

Other interests: Flying

Finding interests that I can actually afford

Reading

Cycling

Favourite and much missed car: Mk1 Golf GTi

That'll do yer.

PS Gspotter that photo is so grim! Where did you find it?


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi there

Name's Paul 39 single, just about zero hair. Think of Harry Hill and that's me, it's been suggested that I should become a HH impersonator - I think not!

Likes: watches, music, going to concerts, mountain biking (when I can be bothered), weightlfting and keeping fit, cars - currently running a Lancia Delta Turbo and great fun it is too when it's not in the garage (hence my avatar), Guinness etc etc etc.

Currently working as a science techy at a college of higher education in Leeds.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest

Hello all,

Most of you know me but for the newbies I'll reiterate.

I am 50 years old, live in Surrey, have my own advertising business which doesn't take up much time, thats why I'm always on here!

Wife and three boys: 25, 21 and 15 of whom I am inordinately proud

Like, watches, aviation, antiques. music, Stella, Scotch whisky and my bull terrier.

Need to lose a stone in weight but like eating too much!

Talking of which here's the famous pic of me totally inebriated, groping the wife at the opening of her sisters restaurant.

No more to be said!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest

Si,

The pic was from some odd american site. Cant remember which one. If you right click on the picture and hit properties it'll give you the URL. There are plenty more on there.

Anyone remember the "erection section" at discos when they played spandau ballet and stuff? Heres one for you.....


----------



## Andy Mac

Hi All,

I am very much a Newbie, my first post was only a week ago.

As I mentioned I came across this forum when I was looking for info on a SMP.

However, I seem to be developing an interest in watches from listening to you lot, that i didn't know I had. Although I have on reflection spent an inordinate amount of time looking in jewelers windows.

I now want to find out about the different movements, like what is a Valjoux 7750 and why is it better than others? I haven't a clue now but I have developed an interest and I want this and all the other watch secrets.

I live in the South East and am 42.

Garry, I think I know you!

Japanese Ice Machines?

Say the word and you are the man!

Andymac


----------



## pg tips

Andy Mac

If you are getting the bug be prepard for hours sat in front of the pc! It's a deep and sometimes unforgiving world







I hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us.

btw if this is an ice breaker thread for newbies why is Andy Mac the only one posted with less than 50 posts?

Come on the rest of you, we don't bite (well except the odd one or two if you rub them up hard enough)


----------



## Garry

Andy Mac,

..............Hoshizaki.

G.


----------



## Andy Mac

Hi Garry,

You is the man!

How are you my friend?

That's a bit of a coincidence what with 60 mil in the UK now and only 150 ish on this forum.

As I mentioned I only came on this a few weeks ago.

How is kaplanlar UK?

Andy


----------



## Garry

Andy.

You definately must know me, but can't think who you are at the mo......

Give me a clue.

G.


----------



## Sargon

Allow myself....to introduce....myself...

Like Foggy my name is Iain and I'm 34. (weird huh?)

Originally from Buffalo NY USA I now live in Rochester, NY via Florida, California, and Maine.

I went to university to become an archaeologist and graduated just after the first Gulf War, thus ending my career before it had begun as a specialist in Mesopotamian archaeology.

I traveled around digging up dead people for several years until I got fed up living in motels and got a boring (but well paying) job at Xerox. Now after 5 years there I find myself laid off since April of this year. Most days I drink a lot and smoke a lot and cruise the net looking at watches I can't buy. The dog and I put in about 5 miles hiking in the woods per day. I enjoy 4-wheel driving, target shooting, watches (duh!) reading, and canoeing.

Musical favorites include: The White Stripes, Elvis Costello, Coldplay, The Rolling Stones especially Keith Richards solo stuff, The Avalanches, Warren Zevon, and almost any Blues to name a few. Here's a pic of me and the girlfriend of the last 6 years. Look I've got hair in this one!


----------



## Andy Mac

Garry,

You got me in your first reply.

Andy Mac

Hoshizaki

Go and pour yourself a nice drink and use real ice not those plastic samples that I gave you.

Andy


----------



## AlexR

Hi all.

I am 34,married and have a 2 year old son.

I gave up full time employment 2 years ago to care for my son.

I live in Warwick,but orginally come from West Midlands.

Interests,Watches and motorbikes.I ride a Royal Enfield and am currently tinkering with a 1972 MV Agusta 350 twin sports.

Regards

Alex


----------



## scottishcammy

Hi, I'm Cameron Tait, Cammy to my friends. I'm 30, have a great family; wee girl coming up for 4 and my other half vicky. I also have an incredibly stupid dog, Barney. I love watches and caught the bug about 2 years ago. Unfortunately I can afford the ones I'd really like! I prefer the millitary/divers style. In light of the other posts I also have a full head of lustrous hair! I work as police officer in Lothian & Borders and also worked in Fife prior to transferring forces. I currently live in Dunbar, East Lothian which is a beautiful place to live. I'm also inot cars and enjoy driving a Lotus Elise when I get the time. Re: the photos, I'm not the one on the beach!

Cheers, Cammy.

P.s. Am I the only one that gets drunk, orders a watch online and the gets a frying pan on the head when the wife opens the mail?!?!


----------



## Le Neause

Oh my goodness what's happened to you lot it's like an AA meeting! Where's the anonimity of the web gone then? Next thing we'll be having a reunion...

Well, here goes. My name's Le Neause - a rather daft assumed identity based on a family joke that I have a big nose. I quite like watches and have a few but think that other things in life are more important, like being a good father to my two lovely kids. In fact I'm more interested in buying a camera at the moment - I quite like photography too. (No photos of me though - I'm far too ugly.) Hoping to be able to build a house soon...

I really like this forum though. I love that fact that everyone was really bitchy last week and now it's all lovey dovey! I also (generally) love the views and tastes expressed here which tend to be after an understated quality and fitness for purpose (oh my, I sound like a management consultant) which have influenced my taste, at least in watches. (Sorry Andy, can't see why anyone would want a Jap watch though - only kidding glad you're back  )

Le N


----------



## Garry

Le N,

To be perfectly honest with you and others, the arguments tickle me pink, but I also like the fact that most of the time we are all friends again - it does not seem to last......but bloody amusing at the time......... 

Andy Mac,

........Yes, I think I remember you now. We ceased trading of Kaplanlar due to buggers not paying.........I lost ten grand on that one, but what the hell - who dares wins.........









E-mail me, if you live nearby, we'll get together for a beer and talk watches!!!!!!!!

Cheers

G.


----------



## Mrcrowley

I've been wondering when to 'introduce myself'. Before I start I have diplomatic immunity. Not officially - i just don't care who i offend(xcept Roy)

I'm a 31 yr old Yorkshireman. Married 3 years this coming August.

I have 5 'inherited' children. My wife is 14 yrs older than me. So I have a step-grandaughter who is 4.

Apart from being into wheelchairs I have other interests:

Watches

Drinking

Music. That's what I call it anyway. I'm listening to Pantera at the moment.

Sorry about your dog Cammy - you say he's stupid?

Here's mine










He can empty the washing machine, open & close doors, ect

An assistance dog.

That is all for now.....


----------



## Andy Mac

Garry,

If you are still living where you were, when I used to live in Lindford, then I will email you and see you in the Crown or the Holly Bush, in the next couple off weeks.

Or when and where ever.

You can fill me in on all this, new to me, watch stuff.

Andy.


----------



## Garry

Mr Crowley,

My Dad is from Bradford, where are you........?

G.


----------



## Garry

Andy Mac,

Yes, still the same, 2 miles from you. Mail me, come around this weekend if you like - I've always got beers in the fridge. No plastic ice cubes though..............









G.


----------



## Andy Mac

MrCrowley, Paul,

Diplomatic immunity from watch opinions? Nah don't think so.

And who the hell are Pantera?

Andy Mac.


----------



## Roger

Hi All

I,m 50 ish, retired telecomms engineer live near Gloucester, Love watches and clocks, collect marine chronometers.

Prized posessions, a Breguet Aeronavale and a (genuine American) Fender Stratocaster.

Love motorcycles and anything to do with F1 racing (except ferrari)

Oh yes, almost forgot, married with 2 daughters 18 and 27

Thats about it really.

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley

Garry

I'm in Bramley, about 6 mile from Bradford centre.

Andy Mac

I agree noboby is immune from watch issues. Just slander, embezzelment, minor assault.

You've not heard Pantera. Hmmmm.....

Put hi fi on medium(unless you dislike the neighbours) Check out clips on this link, & try to enjoy.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...=music&n=507846


----------



## Softiesteve

Hi,

I am 50, a software engineer, married two boys 21 and 24 years old, live on the south coast in Hampshire, born in Hull.

Intersets Watches, aviation, sailing, biking, walking, guitars, computers and trying to win Roys photo competions.

Heres a picture of me rowing waring my Vostok watch ( I'm the one in the middle







).










Regards

Steve


----------



## MarkF

> I'm in Bramley, about 6 mile from Bradford centre.


Well well, about 4 miles from me then! I'm in Thackley.

I'll get a pic up and more info when I've time as due to a thieving, lying, coke addled business partner I'm just on my way to a night shift, I also work days


----------

